# unity desktop



## nedry (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello, is there a port of the Unity desktop for FreeBSD? If so, is there a tutorial on install?


----------



## Sevendogs (Feb 2, 2017)

According to http://www.freshports.org/, no. Not sure if a package exists.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm unaware of anyone running Unity on anything other than Ubuntu. I know there were PKGBUILDs in the Arch User Repository for Arch Linux years ago, but from the look of things most of them have been orphaned. Also, I've never bothered to look into this, but it wouldn't surprise me if Unity is even more tightly coupled to the Linux kernel and systemd than other desktop environments, since it was only ever intended to run on Ubuntu.

So I'm just going to say "No," because the odds of it ever happening are extremely slim.


----------



## Sevendogs (Feb 2, 2017)

Good points: I forgot Unity is related to Gnome 3, which lends credence to your systemd theory Anokusa.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 2, 2019)

Good point +1 against Systemd and unity.

Which possible alternative can we run?
Ex. tigervnc?


----------



## ProphetOfDoom (Jan 2, 2019)

KDE has a very nice Unity theme.


----------

